# ICE pictures



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

On BikesDirect they put up a ton more pictures for the Immortal ICE!!! Pretty good ones too. Thanks Mike.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes they did.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

I have promised myself that if I go back to work-been retired that I would get a 73 inch TV and a carbon road bike,and I love the ice-but the Botteccia/Dura-Ace for 1650 seems like a better deal.Isnt Dura way better than even SL Ultegra?THE wheelset seems pretty low end,but I could swap them with my century pro&use that as my beater-opions please.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

We are starting to post this type gallery on all new items
and in time on all bikes we offer

Here is a new Kestrel going up soon
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/images/rt_7_frame_fork/


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

That is a REALLY NICE bike! When is it coming out and for around how much?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Gautrey said:


> That is a REALLY NICE bike! When is it coming out and for around how much?


As a complete bike after Jan 1 - with Ultegra, WCS, CF Crank, WCS Protocol wheels under $2000 [list on frame only is $2199] -- We think it will be a nice deal for people


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

So Mike, have you bought the Kestrel name as well or are you just going to be a distributor? Just curious more than anything. Thanks, nice looking frame.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

sonex305 said:


> So Mike, have you bought the Kestrel name as well or are you just going to be a distributor? Just curious more than anything. Thanks, nice looking frame.



We are now a dealer for Kestrel and Surly; both will add a little to our lineup.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats. Quite a nice lineup you will have.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

That Kestrel is a sweet looking ride. If BD really can set it Ultegra and sell it for $2K, then they better have a couple of truckloads ready to go, IMHO.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Oversane said:


> That Kestrel is a sweet looking ride. If BD really can set it Ultegra and sell it for $2K, then they better have a couple of truckloads ready to go, IMHO.


actually
three truck loads in route


----------

